# Packington Hall Farm, Packington Leicestershire May 2014



## MD (Sep 1, 2014)

there has been a substantial farmhouse on the
site for several centuries, although the current farmhouse is
believed to have been constructed in around 1850.
was for sale for half a million 
anyway some pictures from my visit with MrSam and Goldie 


























Items left behind from previous owners


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice shots, I always find these farmhouses rather beautiful, cheers MD


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Great report of a great place, thank you!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 1, 2014)

Like that lots, a nice looking place and great photos, Thanks


----------



## noiseboy72 (Sep 1, 2014)

"In need of some renovation..."


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Really nice looking site its a shame about its decline.Great photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice find that, and excellent photos MD


----------



## Kezz44 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks good, great pics!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 3, 2014)

I love this!
What a great find, thanks


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 3, 2014)

Great report and shots, cheers...


----------



## Potter (Sep 5, 2014)

That old TV is lovely. Strangely, it seems to have a fridge with an energy rating of A. Seems a bit new?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing


----------

